# OCD-ni: VW Scirocco R, Mlack Magic Pearl. VW deemed this car acceptable!!



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

*OCD-ni: VW Scirocco R, Black Magic Pearl. VW deemed this car acceptable!!*

Hello all and thanks for taking time to read another write up. Sorry for the lack of them recently but things have been absolutely manic at OCD-ni and Orchard Autocare recently. This is a detail that we carried out at the start of the year. Once again a big thanks to Mark for his help…

This week's customer in dire need of some TLC was a brand new Volkswagen Sirocco R that was delivered to us from the dealership for an inspection and booked in 4 weeks later to get the damage rectified. In that time the car was not washed so this is how he received the car. The car was covered in swirl marks but it was only when we stripped all the cover-up polish that the full extent of what can only be called a botch-up was uncovered. Now let's not have any low blows here, this is not some independent or a small franchise or a private owner who does not know how to look after their car. This is the largest VW dealership in Northern Ireland and this is deemed an acceptable level of finish by both them and VW!!!! To prepare cars quicker they have installed a rotary brush wash to clean cars and the value per car for new car prep is less than an average take a way. We have about 20 more write ups coming from the same dealership so stay tuned.

Anyhow the car in question is a 2012 Sirocco R in Black Magic Pearl and to be honest the owner though the car was solid black the flake was totally dead with buffer trails and deep swirling covering the entire car. Other than that it was in good condition.

On arrival the car was washed and decontaminated. It was then stripped of any remaining protection to see what exactly we were dealing with.































































Swirling everywhere and deep RDS.




































Buffer trails galore!































































Firstly before we could start the evening before the car was delivered, it picked up a nasty door dent when parked in a carpark so "THE DUDE" was called to save the day. Some say he can remove a dent simply by thinking about it but all we know is he's called "THE DUDE"!

Thanks to superior build quality, the door panel had to be stripped and it was a right pain to access it but he got there. 
Before:








During:








After:









Onto correction:
For this, we corrected the car with Maguire's Microfibre system by DA then refined using Maguire's 105 on a 3M yellow pad stepping down to Maguire's 205 on 3m yellow then blue pads.





























































































































































































































































Once correction was complete on each panel it was wiped down with IPA to ensure all marks that could be removed were removed, tehn it was refined and finished to give a deep reflection and maximise the "pop" from the metal flake. For LSP of choice, we used
Zaino Z2 Pro with Z6 between each coat. 
Then the car was finished with Orchard Autocare Perfection on all surfaces including glass paint and trim.
Tyres were dressed with Zaino Z16 (4 coats). 
The engine bay was dressed with Aerospace 303.
Exhausts were polished and sealed using Orchard Autocare Metal restore.
Wheels Sealed usining several coats of Zaino Z2 and then Zaino Clear Seal.

Now onto the afters!












































































































































































Many thanks for taking time to read our thread and I hope u liked it. As usual all C&C are more than welcome.

Rollo..


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Fantastic turnaround!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning, nice work Rollo :thumb:


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

Great job. Cars are so beautiful when done right.


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Great work mate, shocking to start with for a 2012 car


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Zetec-al said:


> Fantastic turnaround!





AaronGTi said:


> Stunning, nice work Rollo :thumb:





witcher said:


> Great job. Cars are so beautiful when done right.


Many thanks. :thumb:


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

That's shocking to think that was thought to be acceptable. Superb work.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful ! Some great 50 / 50 shots too


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

wow thats an amazing transformation

cant believe that vw and the dealer would think that previuosly it was ok
they ,must be blind

id take the car back and show them what it should be like

you have certainly turned that around

can you tell me some more about

Then the car was finished with Orchard Autocare Perfection on all surfaces including glass paint and trim.

as it looks very wet in the after pics

well done


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

:doublesho they deem that acceptable!

great turn around :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Top work Rollo


----------



## jcdub (Dec 2, 2008)

Excellent work, Really deep gloss finish.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

*That's the best looking Scirocco I've ever seen & the shiniest one at that!

What a great turnaround - superb job. :thumb:

You mention you have more VW's coming to you, any Golf's in the pipeline?*


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cracking work as always Rollo :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Great turnaround. 
It's a shame to see what dealers do to the vehicle.. if I was to buy a new vehicle I would ask for the car not to be touched paintwork wise and then I would either do it myself or get an initial protection detail done by a pro-detailer. 
To be fair I would actually push for it to be included as part of the deal on the car (eg I pay for the car etc but instead of prep by yourself deliver the car to <detailer> and let them do the decontamination etc)


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Absolutely stunning! I need that level of wetness in my life!


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

lovely turnaround...it amazes me how this gets past qi in a dealership


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Fantastic work Rollo! :thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great turnaround looks very smart!:thumb:


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Looks fantastic! I have a Skoda Yeti Urban in the same Black magic Pearl, would love to see it looking like that!!:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that looks incredible!!! I want THAT car


----------



## Nick$ter (Sep 24, 2012)

1st class work :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Top Job! Loving it!


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Shocking...
Agnews I guess?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

i can neither confirm nor deny that Tommy lol. many thanks for the great comments.


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Unfortunately nothing surprises me where dealers are concerned anymore nice turnaround though:thumb:


----------



## mass (Aug 16, 2007)

Great work, finish looks amazing


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Rollo

Great work as always - how many hours work was that?

Maybe I missed it but was the car brand new or used?


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Fantastic WORK!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Buck said:


> Hi Rollo
> 
> Great work as always - how many hours work was that?
> 
> Maybe I missed it but was the car brand new or used?


Hi Buck. The car was new it was purchased with less than 1000 miles on the clock and was 3 months old I think the owner said.

In total about 35ish hours were spent on it as we did take a lot of time ensuring it was as shiny as possible.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> Hi Buck. The car was new it was purchased with less than 1000 miles on the clock and was 3 months old I think the owner said.
> 
> In total about 35ish hours were spent on it as we did take a lot of time ensuring it was as shiny as possible.


thanks Rollo

That makes it even worse then - looks like its had plenty of quick and dirty washes in its short life to date.

My black golf was one year old when I bought it and was in far better condition than that even though it was far from perfect.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

That's better 

My local VW dealer has a swirlomatic which it shares with the sister Renault franchise. I stood and watched new cars being washed a while back - I guess the savings outweigh half decent hand prep


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice job


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

leathel!


----------



## telgraham (Nov 24, 2011)

another great job Ronnie.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks guys. for the great comments glad you liked the write up. Must get a few more done.


----------



## jfletch121 (Apr 11, 2011)

awsome work rollo  love the scirocco what a awsome looking car (Y)


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks. Have to admit i wasnt overy struck with it at first but after working on several I really like them.


----------



## Toyota-Ant (Sep 9, 2012)

Great work, ten times better!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Work Ronnie :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks Rui. Big compliment coming from you much appreciated.


----------



## Conqug (May 25, 2006)

lovely cars had one behind me last night on way home

shocking condition from VW


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks.


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Haven't been on here for quite a while, but what a surprise when I picked up on this thread...

Looks like nothing has changed with A/VW in the 2 years when they 'destroyed' the paint finish on my wife's BRAND NEW Golf, which Ronnie and his team sorted with an excellent job as usual.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=188296&highlight=OCD-ni+golf+red

Must have a call at the new shop and pick up some of your new products:thumb:


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

For those who want a bit of amusement, I posted this at the time on a different forum... 

http://forums.thedigitalfix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=598936&highlight=agnews


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Funnily that is what not only I said but also the Owner. I have to admit but your Golf was in considerably worse condition this was more surface and at least by looking at teh buffer trails, there was a concious attempt to rectify/hide the problem.
Any time, call in and I will have teh Kettle on for you.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That looks acceptable to me... in the afters 

Nice correction work :buffer:


----------



## DrSteve (Oct 24, 2010)

Interesting thread. My wife picked up a 1 year old Touran from that same large local VW dealership, similar colour of paint. It was driven by one of the guys from the dealership for the year and I can honestly say the paint was as bad as any of the horror pics on the forum.

Fantistic job on the detail.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

First time I see this color on a scirocco.Well done,lovely work


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> That looks acceptable to me... in the afters
> 
> Nice correction work :buffer:


Many thanks Dave!! cheers mate!



DrSteve said:


> Interesting thread. My wife picked up a 1 year old Touran from that same large local VW dealership, similar colour of paint. It was driven by one of the guys from the dealership for the year and I can honestly say the paint was as bad as any of the horror pics on the forum.
> 
> Fantistic job on the detail.


Many tanaks. We have worked on approximatly 20 this year alone from them if you would like us to take a look at it or compile a paint report please feel free to contact us on 07784258006

Rollo



StamGreek said:


> First time I see this color on a scirocco.Well done,lovely work


It is stunning when corrected great shape to show off the colour!

many thanks


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

excellent job well done


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks Alex.


----------



## 3R10 (Apr 14, 2010)

Great job! It looks like a different car!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

3R10 said:


> Great job! It looks like a different car!


Many thanks.:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

TopSport+ said:


> Stunnig work
> :thumb:


Many thanks!


----------

